# Laptop or PC???



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 6, 2007)

I am undecided as to whether I should invest in a laptop or not. Any pros and cons would be appreciated.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 6, 2007)

How badly do you need portability?

How many "features" do you want?

How much "power" dop you want?

How much do you want to spend?

Answer those and I can much more easily answer your question.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 6, 2007)

Unless you are a gamer or work on CAD or something similar - buy a laptop - Office Depot has some for $400 or so - I have a range of computers from desktop to laptop of various ages - my 3 year old laptop runs what I use just fine...


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 6, 2007)

houseparent said:


> How badly do you need portability?
> 
> How many "features" do you want?
> 
> ...



For word processing and internet access only. At least 20gb. Aren't lap tops more expensive and more difficult or repair and more easily stolen?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 6, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> For word processing and internet access only. At least 20gb. Aren't lap tops more expensive and more difficult or repair and more easily stolen?



Not sure what Adam's response will be, but from what you are describing - an inexpensive laptop would likely fit the bill. As far as the rest, buy the extended warranty if you need insurance/peace of mind. I have 3 laptops, ranging from 1-4 years old and have not had to repair them. I am an old IT guy (20+ years of experience) and I don't think I will ever buy another desktop.

As far as stolen...just be situationally aware - or keep it at your house. In a locked cabinet.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 6, 2007)

> For word processing and internet access only. At least 20gb.



Well, if that's all you want you only have to make your decision based on ONE thing-how badly do you want portability? If you want that badly then by all means a lap top is the way to go. However they are hard to repair (no do it yourself!) and upgrade. If you got a bare bones desk top and decided you wanted more power, storage, memory, etc. it's easy to upgrade those things and fairly cheap as well.


----------

